# TSH - Delay Between Drop and Feeling Better?



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Figured I'd post this up in the Lab Results forum since it pertains to TSH. My question/theory for the experts is this: Is there a delay between TSH lab values showing a drop on paper and actually feeling better?

I ask this because thinking back to last year as an example, my TSH dropped from 5.62 to 1.79 over the course of about six weeks when beginning Levothyroxine. However, it wasn't really until a couple of months later when I would say I starting feeling better.

Same goes for the other direction. My TSH creeped back up a while later to the 2.74 area. But at that point I was still feeling pretty good and didn't notice the fatigue and symptoms returning until a couple of months later.

Could it be that although the TSH can drop relatively quickly, the body doesn't feel those effects for a period of time? I'm thinking maybe due to the various feedback loops in the endocrine system?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Figured I'd post this up in the Lab Results forum since it pertains to TSH. My question/theory for the experts is this: Is there a delay between TSH lab values showing a drop on paper and actually feeling better?
> 
> I ask this because thinking back to last year as an example, my TSH dropped from 5.62 to 1.79 over the course of about six weeks when beginning Levothyroxine. However, it wasn't really until a couple of months later when I would say I starting feeling better.
> 
> ...


There definitely is a lag time. The FREES are probably a more accurate test as to how you may feel in current time.

That is why I wondered if you got labs before the doc changed your meds.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That's what I was wondering -- thanks Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> That's what I was wondering -- thanks Andros!


You are most welcome; we aim to please!!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Bigfoot -

My experience was the same as yours on the way down. The labs came back good and I thought "wow, I don't feel as good as the labs say I should" and then about 3 weeks later I did.

I did not notice the lag on the way back up though, I had a medication issue and noticed the first symptoms returning after 7 days and by 4 weeks I was back at the doctor because I knew something wasn't right.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! This is helping to validate what I generally suspected. My recent labs were the best they've probably been in a year, but I really don't feel all that much better at the moment. (Granted, everyone is different and there are likely the binding, blocking, and stimulating AB at play, too.)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Posed this question to my doc and he didn't seem to think there would be a noticeable delay. But reading Phil's post over in the Hashitoxicosis area makes sense; your body is feeling today what your thyroid hormone levels were about four weeks ago.


----------

